# char arrays zu string



## Ineedhelp! (14. Apr 2010)

hi
meine frage ist folgende:
ich habe zwei char Arrays die sollen jetzt aber in einen String, damit ich sie mit einer Messagebox ausgeben kann.

```
String str = new String (array1);
```
so funzt es mit einem array
bei dem zeiten(sol in den gleichen string) hab ich keine ahnung

```
str += array2;
```
das war mein gescheiterter versuch


hoffe jmd kann helfen
greets


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Apr 2010)

na genau so ???:L

```
str += new String(array2);
```


----------



## Wortraum (14. Apr 2010)

Du kannst Strings miteinander verbinden:

```
String s = einString + nochEinString;
```

Nichts anderes mußt Du machen:

```
String str = new String(array1) + new String(array2);
```


----------



## oversoul (14. Apr 2010)

Wenn ein String häufiger geändert werden soll würde ich aber einen Stringbuilder empfehlen, da bei diesen nicht ständig neue Objekte erzeugt werden müssen

Nebenbei hat der Stringbuilder auch die Methode append(char[] str) die ideal für Char-Arrays ist.


----------



## faetzminator (15. Apr 2010)

...und ansonsten [c]String.valueOf()[/c] an Stelle von [c]new String()[/c] verwenden...


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Apr 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> ...und ansonsten [c]String.valueOf()[/c] an Stelle von [c]new String()[/c] verwenden...



Und warum? Macht [c]String.valueOf [/c] nicht auch einfach nur ein new String(array) ?


----------



## Wortraum (15. Apr 2010)

Ja, macht es. Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Apr 2010)

>Und warum?

Man könnte jetzt sagen (wie bei allen valueOf), dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass die Methode zukünftig optimiert werden könnte. zB wie Integer.valueOf mit dem IntegerCache, was beim Konstruktor nicht möglich ist (auch wenn ichs bei String bezweifle).


----------

